# What you guys doing this weekend?



## Gizmo (12/10/13)

What you guys doing this weekend? Converting smokers?

I have my daughter for the day today going to spend the day by the pool. Just wish electric cigarettes where waterproof hehe. Really enjoying this mango I am vaping at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (12/10/13)

Supposed to be working - have some stuff that needs to be completed before Monday, but I really hate working on weekends - supposed to be family time!

I guess I'll probably leave it to the last minute Sunday night and end up going to work bleary eyed.


----------



## Melinda (12/10/13)

I'm down with Bronchitis so as little as possible for as long as possible, also lots of naps today


----------



## ET (12/10/13)

ag nee man, stoute bromkatjies 

myself as little as possible because i really feel lazy today


----------



## CraftyZA (12/10/13)

Playing with kids now. Will paint kitchen ceiling later. Had a little accident that involves some boiled condensed milk, and a can, and a pot lid that shot through the ceiling...


----------



## ET (12/10/13)

hold on there, someone managed to weaponise condensed milk? so you can drink it (from the can), eat it (fudge) AND blow shiz up? gets my vote for needed accesories in case of zombie apoc 
oh yeah and it works well on fresh burns

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA (12/10/13)

denizenx said:


> hold on there, someone managed to weaponise condensed milk? so you can drink it (from the can), eat it (fudge) AND blow shiz up? gets my vote for needed accesories in case of zombie apoc
> oh yeah and it works well on fresh burns


Haha, It was an epic moment in my life.
When boiling condensed milk in a sealed can there is 1 golden rule. The pot with the water must never run dry. the can should be covered at least 2/3d in simmering water. when you reach 1/2, you top it up. So I've nurtured this can for about 3 hours. 1 hour to go, then I will have the real deal. Like you find in hagen das ice cream. Not this nestle crap.
So I switched on the remastered version of Blade Runner with harrison ford, and then fell alseep. Next moment there was a gunshot in the house. Grabbed a steak knife from the dining room table and checked on the kids rooms. Both looked as pan panicked as I was. I instructed them to stay in their rooms, then checked on wife. She slept through it. Then moved to kitchen, wielding only a steak knife, I was ready for my assailant. He/They had to be there since the rest of the house was clear. flicked on the light, but before the sight revealed the truth, I smelled it. Sweet and burnt sugar. Pot lid sticking out 4cm or so out of the ceiling, suspended in the air. the HUGE kitchen is about 7m x 5m. Every wall covered with a thin spray of caramel. The entire roof, dark brown colour. 
I'm just thankful this was 2AM. If someone was in the kitchen it could have been lethal. Or severe 3rd degree burns all over.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (12/10/13)

when i was 15 and my brother was 13 one school holidays we were making our own lunch and my brother descided he wanted to make some fried chips for himself. except he wanted a lot so his logic was fill the pot to the top with oil and then bung in a bunch of chips. needless to say fire ensued, he called for help as i was watching tv in the living room, i grabbed the fire extinguisher and came running. this part i can remember clearly. i was just entering into the kitchen when i see my brother coming at the fire on the stove top with a jug of water. i stopped dead and threw myself back out the kitchen just as the water hit the fire and a huge mini mushroom cloud erupted sending a column of fire up into the kitchen roof. after a few seconds of shock and watching the roof blister my brother and i grabbed the fire extinguisher and sprayed the stove top with liquid. wish we had a foam one or powder, think those would have been better. the liquid pressure was so strong even from 2 meters away it literally knocked a half full pot of burning oil halfway across the room, somehow dousing it but spraying the entire one kitchen wall with hot oil. that was the wall that the spice rack, coffee stuff and all that sorta things kinda gravitate to. holy crap did we get an asswhoopin


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/10/13)

note to self - never visit either of you for lunch  had a very chilled weekend by the pool - I agree with Gizmo we need waterproof vape casings


----------



## Poppie (9/8/14)

Happy woman's day to all the ladies - have a wonderful day -

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Derick (9/8/14)

Taking Melinda out to dinner tonight - it is the 8 year anniversary of our first date

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh (9/8/14)

Poppie said:


> Happy woman's day to all the ladies - have a wonderful day -


 
Thank you @Poppie, to you and all the other ladys out there 2


----------



## johan (9/8/14)

To all the authentic female members on this forum:

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tom (9/8/14)

going for a lazy beach week to Mallorca. Taking only my Hana and SVD with 2 Kayfuns for the week. Too scared to lose another Vanilla or the Enigma.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre (9/8/14)

Tom said:


> going for a lazy beach week to Mallorca. Taking only my Hana and SVD with 2 Kayfuns for the week. Too scared to lose another Vanilla or the Enigma.


Enjoy, watch out for water near those electronic mods!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (9/8/14)

Andre said:


> Enjoy, watch out for water near those electronic mods!


hmm...maybe I should take the Vanilla?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (9/8/14)

Andre said:


> Enjoy, watch out for water near those electronic mods!


this comment made me dig out the Nemesis clone and Helios RDA clone, both were tucked away in "The Drawer".
Recoiled a dual spaced coil, 0.50mm wire. Came out at 0.3 ohms....gonna make some plumes at the beach bars 

Best to take my clones and cheaper mods. Just in case...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (9/8/14)

Tom said:


> this comment made me dig out the Nemesis clone and Helios RDA clone, both were tucked away in "The Drawer".
> Recoiled a dual spaced coil, 0.50mm wire. Came out at 0.3 ohms....gonna make some plumes at the beach bars
> 
> Best to take my clones and cheaper mods. Just in case...


Hmmm I need to through some coils in my Helios again. Thanks @Tom.


----------



## Silver (9/8/14)

Tom said:


> this comment made me dig out the Nemesis clone and Helios RDA clone, both were tucked away in "The Drawer".
> Recoiled a dual spaced coil, 0.50mm wire. Came out at 0.3 ohms....gonna make some plumes at the beach bars
> 
> Best to take my clones and cheaper mods. Just in case...


 

@Tom, I say take your top gear to a top destination and enjoy a top vape!
You live once

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom (9/8/14)

Silver said:


> @Tom, I say take your top gear to a top destination and enjoy a top vape!
> You live once


yeah...u might be right, but after losing two sets now I am very cautious. Nope, should be fine like that. 2 electronic mods, 2 kayfuns and the dripper clone combo. ....and enough of my finest juices!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nightfearz (9/8/14)

unfortunately I am at work... the joys of IT.


----------



## Silver (9/8/14)

Sorry about that @Nightfearz 
Hope its not too bad


----------



## Nightfearz (9/8/14)

Silver said:


> Sorry about that @Nightfearz
> Hope its not too bad


 
Just maintenance weekend, so patching about 800 servers and doing rolling restarts...


----------



## Silver (9/8/14)

Nightfearz said:


> Just maintenance weekend, so patching about 800 servers and doing rolling restarts...



Wow. Hope u dont have to work through the night


----------



## Nightfearz (9/8/14)

Silver said:


> Wow. Hope u dont have to work through the night


indeed I do, normally finish around 06:00. and this happens every month... yay... i need a new job, one that pays the same but where the overtime is limited. I treasure time with my family more than i do the overtime money (of which tax takes half anyway)

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh (10/8/14)

Got way past my drunk meter

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Necris (10/8/14)

lazy saturday,dont think i did anything but vape and play a few games really,Standby sunday...Yaaaay 
hopefully nobody breaks anything,think i may fill my 3d dripper and set up my wheel for grid autosport.


----------



## BansheeZA (10/8/14)

Had a lazy Saturday with some juice mixing vaping YouTube and a braai the evening.

sent from my telegraph machine using Tapalalk stop


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/8/14)

Well after having fished all week and very little sleep (up at 3:30am) I had a good 15 hour sleep last night and now I'm just chilling and trying to catch up on over 1,000 unread messages!


----------



## CraftyZA (11/8/14)

I was learning something new this weekend 


Wife was sick at home, so took the kids out of the house so she could catch some needed rest.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

